# Error code 0xC004F063 when activate windows vista



## JanJan (Jun 15, 2009)

Error code 0xC004F063


this is totally bs  Out of nowhere my vista home basic expired. It's a legit version. The thing is that i don't have my legit window disk with me right now, will get it first thing tomorrow. In the mean time i want to ask

if i can still use the old key that i bought before to reactivate?
if i install another os, like xp, will i be able to transfer all files and program (I don't mind losing my all stuff but I real need *Endnote X2* to work perfectly-it has all my mom's PhD works....)

also anyone have any temporary solution so that i can transfer files to another computer? tried the c:\ thing in browser but that only gain me access but can't use anything...


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2009)

Have you updated your bios or changed hardware recently?

Legit keys don't expire.  Do the phone option activation and if it don't work; wait for a tech to help( I think it give you that option) explain it to him and hopefully they will get it to work or give you a new key.  If it is an OEM key then you might need to call your OEM.

Here is some info about your motherboard, it might help:http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/02/20/asus-p5b-deluxewifi-ap-motherboard-slp-20-bios-and-cert-download-for-vista-oem-activation/


----------



## JanJan (Jun 15, 2009)

here is my story. I had a bad oc couple days ago and need to install new bios (using same bios as before oc). After that, i get some bsod after watching movie. I think it might be because of the oc so i decide to clock it back to stock. Right after that the activation thing happen.

I will get my disk tomorrow and will also call microsoft (hey is this the number? (888) 352-7140
i got it from this website http://www.microsoft.com/licensing/existing-customers/activation-centers.aspx )

is installing another os an option?

by the way, my mobo is p5ld2. and my sys is custom build


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you buy a retail copy or did you get it with your sys or MB or was it from a corporation(business)?

That site is for volume licenses.

Also, have you tried to re-flash your bios since the problem?

Have you tried using ASUS's regular bios?


----------



## JanJan (Jun 15, 2009)

someone built the system but i assumed he used the legit key with the disk that he gave me (my teacher anyway)
i did not try anything except looking for some online key but none work out. lame me

what you mean by regular bios? i think the one i'm using is asus p5ld2 x/1333 0212 ...

and, installing os is another option?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2009)

You said custom, sorry, I thought custom MB and BIOS.  But, I think, it sounds like Vista thinks you changed your hardware.

You can install another other OS as a dual boot or clean fresh install, but you will have to re-install your apps, either way.  You will need to save all you data to a different or new drive or partition and put it back, when you finish the install.

Here is some more info that may help:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947190
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925616
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/930373
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/931276
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/957525

If you are going to install a new OS; download and get a key for the Windows 7 RC and use it until next year for free while you figure out what you want to do.
here:http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx


----------



## JanJan (Jun 15, 2009)

can i remove my hard drive and plug into another computer and put all data in that computer?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2009)

Uh, yes, it is possible.  Install it as an additional(2nd,3rd,etc.;not boot drive)drive, copy the data you need, remove it, put back in your computer and install the new os and apps.

If you have a USB stick or portable drive it would be easier.


----------



## JanJan (Jun 15, 2009)

but the thing is right now i can't move any thing from my hard drive...?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you have another HD, you can use?

How much free space is on your existing HD?


----------



## JanJan (Jun 15, 2009)

no but i will try what i can do tomorrow. will update. thank you for your help

edit: i think it's like 100ish gb free


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 15, 2009)

You could try to make a second partition and install Windows 7 on it.

You might be able to do an upgrade from windows vista to windows 7... and keep your data.

Here:http://www.maximumpc.com/article/howtos/how_to_install_windows_7_a_dual_boot_over_vista_or_from_scratch?page=0%2C1

'Bout time we heard from the Aussie


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

is your time and date set correct in BIOS/windows?


----------



## JanJan (Jun 16, 2009)

cheer with me everyone i got the system back by reentering the activation key


----------

